# gnome "Orte " geht nicht auf amd64 bit System (gelöst)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich unter gnome im Menü auf Orte klicke bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Speicherort »file:///home/user« konnte nicht angezeigt werden

Fehler beim Verarbeiten des mit diesem Speicherort verknüpften Befehls der Vorgabeaktion.

Lediglich  Orte --> Computer geht auf.

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht.

Benutze ein normales 64bit System.

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Tue Feb 10, 2009 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Tinitus,

das Problem ist wie du bestimmt auch schon bemerkt hast das da user und nicht der Name von deinem User steht?! Oder hast du das einfach nur abgeändert um uns deinen Usernamen vor Ort nicht zu verraten?

Wenn du eine Terminal aufmachst und dort so was wie: 

```
alice@wunderland $  nautilus file:///home/alice
```

eintippst. Kommt dann auch diese Fehlermeldung oder geht der Ordner wie gewohnt auf?

Hab übrigens auch ein 64 Bit System und hier arbeitet das ohne Probleme..

Weil ich grade nach langem Suchen nichts gefunden hab....

Mit einem Rechtsklick auf des "Menüs bearbeiten" kann man zwar einiges einstellen aber leider findet man da nicht direkt was zu diesen Ober-Menü-Strukturen wie "Orte" oder "System".  Mit dem gconf-editor findet man zwar unter apps -> panel einiges an Einstellnugsmöglichkeiten. Aber eben nicht zu diesem Menü.. was bei mir immer noch aus dem Dreiteiler "Anwendungen Orte System" besteht.

....lässt sich das vielleicht beheben indem du deine .gnome2-Konfigurationsdatei neu erstellen lässt. Teste dies einfach mit einem neuen Benutzer, oder indem du das alte Verzeichnis verschiebst oder so. Denk aber an ein Backup und mach das wenn möglich nicht aus dem laufenden Gnome betrieb heraus.

Aber wenn dir das Menü genauso hässlich und nicht sonderlich funktional erschient, hier ein Tipp womit man das besser machen kann:

```

* gnome-extra/file-browser-applet

     Available versions:  ~0.5.9 ~0.6.0-r1 {debug gtkhotkey}

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/gnome-menu-file-browser-applet/

     Description:         Browse and open files in your home directory from the GNOME panel.

```

Also was das "Orte"-Menü betrifft. fürs starten der Anwendungen suche ich immer noch nach eine anderen alternative ;)

Grüße

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo Tinitus,
> 
> das Problem ist wie du bestimmt auch schon bemerkt hast das da user und nicht der Name von deinem User steht?! Oder hast du das einfach nur abgeändert um uns deinen Usernamen vor Ort nicht zu verraten?
> 
> Wenn du eine Terminal aufmachst und dort so was wie: 
> ...

 

Hallo,

erstmal Danke.

Also ich habe meinen Usernamen geändert.

Der Aufruf aus der Konsole nautilus ...... geht.

Wie lasse ich eine gnome2 Config neu erstellen? Da gab es doch einen Trick?

Nur löschen/umbennen neu starten?

Wenn ich Deinen Programm Tip installieren will bekomme ich :

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4 [2.16.5] USE="doc%* -debug -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,697 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r1 [2.12.11] USE="X cups doc jpeg xinerama -debug -jpeg2k% -tiff -vim-syntax" 17,067 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/file-browser-applet-0.6.0-r1  USE="-debug -gtkhotkey" 50 kB

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r1)

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 21,813 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

```

Aber dieses gail-1000 ist gar nicht installiert... Wo liegt da mein Denkfehler?

Danke schon mal für Eure Mühen

G. R.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab grade wenig Zeit. Es reicht wohl nicht "einfach" den .gnome2 Ordner zu verschieben.

Das hab ich grade auf die schnelle ausprobiert. Wenn du nur testen möchtest ob das mit dem Ort geht, lege doch einfach einen neuen Benutzer. Den du anschließend wieder entfernst. Ich hätte das mit dem Umbenennen gemacht doch es gibt da noch den normalen .gnome Ordner,  den man wohl auch noch umbenennen muss. Wenn du bist heute Abend noch Zeit hast werde ich das nochmal in aller Ruhe ausprobieren.

Bezüglich gnome-base/gail, lass einfach die 1000 weg :) Das ist wohl die Versions-Nummer. Aber hab noch ein wenig Geduld und ich schreib heute Abend nochmal was dazu. Ist schon ein wenig her das ich das eingerichtet hab. Und das war noch auf Ubuntu...

Grüße

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich hab grade wenig Zeit. Es reicht wohl nicht "einfach" den .gnome2 Ordner zu verschieben.
> 
> Das hab ich grade auf die schnelle ausprobiert. Wenn du nur testen möchtest ob das mit dem Ort geht, lege doch einfach einen neuen Benutzer. Den du anschließend wieder entfernst. Ich hätte das mit dem Umbenennen gemacht doch es gibt da noch den normalen .gnome Ordner,  den man wohl auch noch umbenennen muss. Wenn du bist heute Abend noch Zeit hast werde ich das nochmal in aller Ruhe ausprobieren.
> 
> Bezüglich gnome-base/gail, lass einfach die 1000 weg  Das ist wohl die Versions-Nummer. Aber hab noch ein wenig Geduld und ich schreib heute Abend nochmal was dazu. Ist schon ein wenig her das ich das eingerichtet hab. Und das war noch auf Ubuntu...
> ...

 

Hallo,

kein Problem..geht schon ein paar Monate nicht mehr. Ist aber ein Systemproblem bei mir, da auch mit einem neuen Nutzer das gleich Problem auftritt. Ich denke, daß dieses Problem seit einem Update von Gnome auftritt. Vielleicht hat sich ja eine config geändert...und das ebuild oder so hat das nicht berücksichtigt. Ein Neubau des Systems hat auch keine Abhilfe gebracht.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Nachtrag:

Habe jetzt mal ein:

emerge -C gst-plugins-gnomevfs gnomevfs-sharp 

emerge gvfs

Hier kommt der Hinweis:

 Installing gnome-base/gvfs-0.2.5-r3

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

 * No GNOME 2 GConf schemas found

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also direkt ausprobiert hab ich noch nichts, weil ich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen bin. Aber ich bin hierauf gestoßen. Nicht viel, aber vielleicht ein Versuch wert!

Da wird angeraten, bei Problemen mit Places/Orte... ach schau selbst ;)

```
$ rm ~/.local/share/applications/*nautilus*.desktop 
```

Und sich nochmal an/ab zu melden. Ich hab keine Dateien, auf die dieser rm-Befehl zutreffen würde unter besagtem .locale/share/applicitions/ Pfad. Da ich nicht weiß wozu die da sind.. vielleicht vorher sichern oder einfach ausprobieren.

Viel Glück ;)

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also direkt ausprobiert hab ich noch nichts, weil ich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen bin. Aber ich bin hierauf gestoßen. Nicht viel, aber vielleicht ein Versuch wert!
> 
> Da wird angeraten, bei Problemen mit Places/Orte... ach schau selbst 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

das war es leider nicht.

Ein Teil konnte ich schon lösen.

Im Nautilus auf <Dateisystem> --> dann auf das <Verzeichnis> welches verlinkt ist mit der rechten Maustaste --> Öffnen mit --> dort war kdsvn eingetragen.

Wenn ich einen Favorit hinzufüge (in nautilus) kann ich diesen auch im Orte Menü Problemlos öffnen. Es geht nur nicht Persönlicher Ordner und Desktop. Der Rest geht wieder.

Es liegt wohl also an der Verküpfung öffnen mit aber für das Gnome Panel.

In welcher Datei kann man das wieder einstellen? Gibt es da eigentlich auch so was wie ein Skeleton für neue Benutzer oder werden die Grundeinstellung  für jeden neuen Benutzer On the fly erstellt.

G. R.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Im Nautilus auf <Dateisystem> --> dann auf das <Verzeichnis> welches verlinkt ist mit der rechten Maustaste --> Öffnen mit --> dort war kdsvn eingetragen.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Favorit hinzufüge (in nautilus) kann ich diesen auch im Orte Menü Problemlos öffnen. Es geht nur nicht Persönlicher Ordner und Desktop. Der Rest geht wieder. 

 

Das klingt doch schon sehr gut! Von dieser Möglichkeit wusste ich bis jetzt auch nichts.. ;)

Als du das mit dem Gnome Panel geschrieben hast.. bin ich im Ubuntu-User-Forum fündig geworden. Schau doch mal ob du dieses Öffnen mit Verhalten, nicht nur für den Datenträger einstellen kannst sondern eben auch für jeden Ordner separat. Also dann würde ich einfach nochmal prüfen ob dein /home/$USER Ordner unter Nautilus auch so eine vermurkste Einstellung hat. 

Also einfach... 

```
$ nautilus file:///home
```

...rechte Maustaste auf deinen Ordner und dann da unter Öffnen mit.

P.s.: Link Ubuntu-Forum

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Im Nautilus auf <Dateisystem> --> dann auf das <Verzeichnis> welches verlinkt ist mit der rechten Maustaste --> Öffnen mit --> dort war kdsvn eingetragen.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Favorit hinzufüge (in nautilus) kann ich diesen auch im Orte Menü Problemlos öffnen. Es geht nur nicht Persönlicher Ordner und Desktop. Der Rest geht wieder.  
> 
> Das klingt doch schon sehr gut! Von dieser Möglichkeit wusste ich bis jetzt auch nichts.. 
> ...

 

Hi,

das hatte er...aber nach der Umstellung hat sich wie beschrieben im gnome Panel leider nichts getan, außer der Umstellung von mein Computer, CD DVD Ersteller.

Selbst wenn ich einen USB Stick einstecke...geht der nur über Nautilus auf....nicht aber über das Orte Menü.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*   Im Nautilus auf <Dateisystem> --> dann auf das <Verzeichnis> welches verlinkt ist mit der rechten Maustaste --> Öffnen mit --> dort war kdsvn eingetragen.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Favorit hinzufüge (in nautilus) kann ich diesen auch im Orte Menü Problemlos öffnen. Es geht nur nicht Persönlicher Ordner und Desktop. Der Rest geht wieder.  
> 
> Das klingt doch schon sehr gut! Von dieser Möglichkeit wusste ich bis jetzt auch nichts.. 
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich habe es

unter ~/.local/share/applications 

alle Dateien mit Endung .desktop löschen...schon geht es

und die  mimeapps.list kontrollieren.

```

[Added Associations]

video/mpeg=totem.desktop;userapp-mplayer-UU63FU.desktop;

video/x-msvideo=userapp-mplayer-UU63FU.desktop;

inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;

[Removed Associations]

inode/directory=kde-kdesvn.desktop;

```

G. R.

----------

